# Wireless on ps3



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Everybody:thumb:

I have recently purchased an 80gb Playstation 3 and I am wanting to connect it using a wireless connection via Sky Broadband...........can anybody give an amateur like me a idiots guide to setting this up?

Help appreciated:thumb:


----------



## Fortis (Aug 2, 2007)

Is your sky broadband using a wireless router ??
If so look for network connections in your ps3 configuration
Tell it to look for wireless connection
it should then ask you for your network key (on the back of your router)
and bobs your uncle


----------

